# Mailordner und Roundcube



## JeGr (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf unserem Server Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10 und ISPConfig 2.2.23 am Laufen. Auch das Roundcube Package von der Webseite habe ich eingebunden. So weit auch schön. Wird jetzt ein neuer Mailuser angelegt und loggt sich in Roundcube ein, so hat er zwar seine Inbox, kann aber keine Mails löschen oder versenden, da der TRASH oder SENT Ordner nicht angelegt worden sind. Gibts hier irgendwo noch einen Trick?

IMAP Server ist Courier, Maildirs sind folgerichtig aktiv.

Über Tipps wär ich dankbar,

Werte Grüße
Grey


----------



## JeGr (19. Mai 2008)

Hat/Hatte hier noch niemand das Problem dass die Ordner nicht angelegt wurden (ggf. auch mit anderen Webmail Clients)? Oder sollte ich das Thema evtl. eher im englischsprachigen Forum thematisieren (bzgl. des Roundcube Packages)?

Grüßend
Grey


----------



## make-fun (21. Mai 2008)

Hi Grey

Das sollte wohl an dieser Zeile liegen…
	
	



```
$rcmail_config['create_default_folders'] = FALSE;
```
Schau in:
	
	



```
/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/roundcubemail/config/main.inc.php
```
und setze es (in Zeile~161) auf:

```
$rcmail_config['create_default_folders'] = TRUE;
```
Hier aus dem Forum http://roundcubeforum.net/showthread.php?t=2986


----------



## JeGr (24. Mai 2008)

Habe dies laut Anleitung so durchgeführt und hat den erwünschten Effekt. Danke. Wie im anderen Thread aber schon erwähnt sollte das eigentlich beim Anlegen eines Mailusers direkt von ISPConfig erledigt werden, da sonst bspw. SpamAssassin oder ClamAV nach Modifikation auch keinen TRASH oder SPAM Ordner finden können um dort die entsprechenden Mails abzulegen. Beim ersten Anmelden die Ordner anzulegen genügt aber als Workaround erstmal, ich hoffe dass das Team das kleine Problemchen aber noch in einer zukünftigen Version fixen kann.

Danke und Gruß
Grey


----------



## Feanwulf (30. Mai 2008)

Wenn du dich das erstemal per IMAP anmeldest über einen Client wie zB Thunderbird werden die Ordner auch angelegt.


----------

